# This board is going to H



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


----------



## JW_BMW (Oct 3, 2007)

Posting less and less thats for sure...why even bother to be frank and help with questions....:dunno: blah


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Sad but true. They either do not appreciate how much information is shared by the dealers who post here or just want to remind everyone how they saved $9.99 on their last car purchase.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

mclaren said:


> Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


+1. The sad thing is, a lot of the negativity is unncecessary, unproductive, and ultimately scares away positive posts. Why waste time sharing personal experience and knowledge when it is not just unappreciated - but criticized? No wonder some of the prominent sponsors/posters no longer bother to waste their time.

I started using the Ignore User feature for the first time ever today.


----------



## SeaTown (Nov 9, 2006)

mclaren said:


> Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


to be fair, im new. Im very sarcastic too, sorry if any of my posts annoyed you.

The newbies that turn up and behave like you mention wont stay long they never do. I've been on plenty of boards as a dealer and its aways the same. Help those that seem like they need it, burn those who dont


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

It would make me very happy if people used the search function and used it thoroughly, before starting a new thread. What a difference that would make.


----------



## caveatesq (Jun 23, 2005)

mclaren said:


> Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ?


I suspect that this has more to do with BMWNA cracking down on publicly disclosing confidential information and less to do with some of the morons who have been posting of late.


----------



## bulwinkl24 (Feb 16, 2009)

mclaren said:


> Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


+1. i totally agree. this board used to be where one could get technical and other useful info. now, all we have are people posting pics and patting each other on the back for chosing monaco blue.  what happened to the DIYers? it seems people cant even check their tire pressure without going to the stealer. LOL

seriously, this is the internet. if you stopped posting in this forum, nobody would notice. why did you waste time with this thread anyway? why not just go? wasted bandwidth........:tsk:


----------



## eddiethekub (Apr 17, 2005)

mclaren said:


> Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


Couldn't agree more. This is the "Ask the dealer" forum, where dealers would come on and try to help us with our questions. Now they come on here and see people calling them "stealers", demean their profession...can't blame them if they go away. And the irony is that some of the posters on this particular thread who claim to agree with mclaren, are actually some of the most argumentative, negative posters on the 'fest!


----------



## bulwinkl24 (Feb 16, 2009)

eddiethekub said:


> This is the "Ask the dealer" forum, where dealers would come on and try to help us with our questions. Now they come on here and see people calling them "stealers", demean their profession...can't blame them if they go away. And the irony is that some of the posters on this particular thread who claim to agree with mclaren, are actually some of the most argumentative, negative posters on the 'fest!


yes i agree. the reason why so many people insist that dealer fees and doc fees are non negotiable, is because of the invaluable information that the salesmen er i meant client advisors, provided. theyre more than happy to let us know that those fees are mandatory and if we dont like it, we should go buy a ford because bmw shoppers shouldnt have to haggle over a several hundred bucks.

id also like to commend the service departments at all the bmw stealerships. oh wait, i meant dealerships...... we all know that they would never rip anybody off or overcharge for services that one could possibly do a DIY job on. :thumbup:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mclaren said:


> Newbies who are argumentative, insulting, and have no idea what they are talking about have populated this board. Several of the great dealers who have taught us so much are no longer posting and who could blame them ? I think I'm done too.


You know I was thinking the same thing about a month ago and never thought to post about it. I think the dealers on here especially the loyal and hard working ones like Adrian, Phillipe, Woz, Jeremy, Ivan, JW, ect are getting tired of being beat up by people looking to squeeze blood from a turnip. I really dont blame the dealers for not wanting to spend time here talking to us, but I must admit that I this recent negative attitude from newbies is making me a bit angry because I consider all of the aforementioned dealers good guys, very valuable contributors to the board and even friends in an acquaintance sort of way. I like these guys enough that if I were in their neck of the woods I would drop by just to say hi and talk shop. A little banter and BS ing back and forth is fine when board members know each other....I give Adrian, Phillipe and Ivan a little heckling once in a while, but it is all in good fun. The newbies seem hell bent on getting the car for $500 over invoice, free mats and no doc fees or rate markup. I fully realize these deals happen (they have even happened for me), but reality is that these are the exception not the norm. These guys do have a business to run and will go out of business if they sell everything for zero profit (500 over really is zero profit..lets be honest). I think the newbies do not respect and apprciate the depth of contribution these sponsors and non-sponsor client advisors provide to the board. I hope each of the client advisors (those mentioned and not mentioned) read my post and realize that the majorityof festers do appreciate your contributions and like to see you guys here once in a while even if its just to say :hi:
I am confident that I speak for the majority of the festers.

End rant/


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

Alpine300ZHP said:


> You know I was thinking the same thing about a month ago and never thought to post about it. I think the dealers on here especially the loyal and hard working ones like Adrian, Phillipe, Woz, Jeremy, Ivan, JW, ect are getting tired of being beat up by people looking to squeeze blood from a turnip. I really dont blame the dealers for not wanting to spend time here talking to us, but I must admit that I this recent negative attitude from newbies is making me a bit angry because I consider all of the aforementioned dealers good guys, very valuable contributors to the board and even friends in an acquaintance sort of way. I like these guys enough that if I were in their neck of the woods I would drop by just to say hi and talk shop. A little banter and BS ing back and forth is fine when board members know each other....I give Adrian, Phillipe and Ivan a little heckling once in a while, but it is all in good fun. The newbies seem hell bent on getting the car for $500 over invoice, free mats and no doc fees or rate markup. I fully realize these deals happen (they have even happened for me), but reality is that these are the exception not the norm. These guys do have a business to run and will go out of business if they sell everything for zero profit (500 over really is zero profit..lets be honest). I think the newbies do not respect and apprciate the depth of contribution these sponsors and non-sponsor client advisors provide to the board. I hope each of the client advisors (those mentioned and not mentioned) read my post and realize that the majorityof festers do appreciate your contributions and like to see you guys here once in a while even if its just to say :hi:
> I am confident that I speak for the majority of the festers.
> 
> End rant/


Well said. :thumbup:


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

JW_BMW said:


> Posting less and less thats for sure...why even bother to be frank and help with questions....:dunno: blah


:stupid: Yeah, I'm starting to see a trend of going from relationship based selling/purchasing to transactional based selling/purchasing. Sad, but true.

I've pulled back significantly. I know others have, too. I'm not playing the tit for tat game and then being accused of having an attitude. I'd give my opinion and then get flamed? Uh, no. I have better things to do. It's not worth my time or calories. I will be on the look out for more substantative threads where fest members have legitimate questions and there's quality dialogue. To those of you who troll with nasty things to say about dealers or how much you bled a dealer- you're officially on my ignore list. Please put me on yours.

For a while, it was vehicle histories, then dealer locates... then this brain damage about MMR's and lease buy outs. Enough. And then I've even had some Fester's pit one sponsor against another in a pissing match (forgive my candor) for a deal. Whatever.

I'd rather hang out in the ED forum.

Alpine300ZHP hit it on the nail, btw.

Oh, and one more thing. I've been here since Feb 2003. Yeah, back when TedW at Carbone BMW had in his avatar, "Here to Help," so I know what it's like to go way back and know how great this forum has been and how sad that a few bad apples, err, mooches, can ruin a good thing.

So mclaren, I'm right there with ya, brother.


----------



## Kief (Dec 6, 2007)

adrian's bmw said:


> I'd rather hang out in the ED forum.


There are still a few of us around who respect and appreciate those honest, hard-working CA's to whom we are indebted. Thanks to you folks in the know, no other forum out there has such comprehensive and helpful information. But I agree with you, that I would rather hang out in the ED forum as well. I'm getting that itch again&#8230;


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2009)

Same reason why I left bimmerpost for a little bit.


----------



## I Love BMW's (Mar 18, 2006)

Kief said:


> There are still a few of us around who respect and appreciate those honest, hard-working CA's to whom we are indebted. Thanks to you folks in the know, no other forum out there has such comprehensive and helpful information. But I agree with you, that I would rather hang out in the ED forum as well. I'm getting that itch again&#8230;


+1

I have really appreciated the knowledge and helpfulness of the board sponsors and am disappointed to see how they are being treated by some.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

wow. this is my first time on the board in quite a few weeks. this really sucks because this used to be one of my favorite sections of the board. hopefully it is just a fad and a sign of the times.


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

So lets turn it around


----------



## wmo168 (Mar 26, 2009)

+1 Great information provided by many board the sponsors... Could it be economy is bad that not many people are buying cars and browse less on the board? I notice driving around town that there aren***8217;t as many newer BMW around on the road (like the refresh 09***8217; 3 series) when compare to a year or two ago.

I am sure the board sponsor sales are down more than 50% and they are spending more time selling cars in the showroom,***8230;.


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

With Ask A Dealer having problems as many of you concur, and I do to. IMO you should have been going to your Dealer, CA for many of the questions to get answers to. Note I said many. and a lot of the B/S would never have come on this forum in the first place to put it in the shape its in.
cheers
vern


----------



## BlueC (Jan 13, 2007)

The BoatMan said:


> Adrian has been here for over 6 years contributing to Bimmerfest and I for one am thankful. Im not naive, he has earned a great deal of business but he has earned it.
> 
> Youve been a member for not even a month. What good have you done here except sturr up trouble? Go ahead name one thing weve learned from you.


:thumbup:


----------



## ard (Jul 1, 2009)

The BoatMan said:


> Youve been a member for not even a month. What good have you done here except sturr up trouble? Go ahead name one thing weve learned from you.


Dude, this is neither a popularity nor longevity contest.

You are free to go to that little search button and find my posts. (But I am pretty sure I was _one_ of the first to confirm the $4500 in trunk money on the 2009 X5 diesel, between July 1 and Aug 31.)

This whining about "I'll put you and you and you on ignore...my list keeps growing" WTF, who _cares_! Say your piece, defend your position, be a man. Move on and don't respond. This ignore stuff is just so incredibly childish.

Just my opinion, many other opinions I am sure. Shall we discuss the merits of ignoring certain people, but then seeing the ignored posts quoted by other members that you AREN'T ignoring...so at the end of the day you see many of them anyway? Or you wind up with an incoherent thread because of the missing pieces...

I tend to the more focused and technical forums, so I suspect that I'll not be a regular- should make a few folks happy...



A


----------



## CoolRich59 (Jul 15, 2007)

ZoomVT said:


> hopefully it is just a fad and a sign of the times.


I hope so too. As a newbie looking to buy his first BMW, I know it's not the same as buying another Ford and think this forum is a great resource. I really hope the negativity is a passing fad and people can continue to visit and share information.


----------



## ant369 (May 2, 2008)

Why won't this thread die!


----------



## bulwinkl24 (Feb 16, 2009)

CoolRich59 said:


> As a newbie looking to buy his first BMW, I know it's not the same as buying another Ford and think this forum is a great resource.


what makes you think a bmw salesman is different from a ford salesman?


----------

